# SUPER REDS V RED BELLIED PIRANHAS



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

im picking up 4 super reds tomorrow to go with my caribe , wats the difference between them and red bellies? apart from super reds being wild , thanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

noting really different.....just one are wild caught and the other are just normal red breeding from aqaurium...

the super reds will turn and change color when they get use to the aquarium tank, and become mature age..

Caribe are very torritoriest fish out of all pygo, make sure your reds are similar or same size of your caribe.

best way to do it take your caribe out from the tank, redecorated your tank, and then introduce your reds and caribe the same time.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> noting really different.....just one are wild caught and the other are just normal red breeding from aqaurium...
> 
> the super reds will turn and change color when they get use to the aquarium tank, and become mature age..
> 
> ...


DAMN IT! I thought you knew better. Supers are always wild caught while red belly's can be wild caught or tank bred. Supers imo are more aggressive than the red belly..... SUPERS AKA SNAKESKIN IS A DIFFERENT FISH THAN A RED BELLY. Supers come from a secluded part of one of the rivers (which i forget)..


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

They come from different rivers and super reds have better colors and slicker body. Aggresiveness depends on the individual fish. I have 3 super reds in mixed pygo tank and they run it.

Not all regular red bellys are captive bred piranha 2fury. Some are wild cought too. I have 3 regular red bellys and they are wild cought.

Hater


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

timmy said:


> noting really different.....just one are wild caught and the other are just normal red breeding from aqaurium...
> 
> the super reds will turn and change color when they get use to the aquarium tank, and become mature age..
> 
> ...


DAMN IT! I thought you knew better. Supers are always wild caught while red belly's can be wild caught or tank bred. Supers imo are more aggressive than the red belly..... SUPERS AKA SNAKESKIN IS A DIFFERENT FISH THAN A RED BELLY. Supers come from a secluded part of one of the rivers (which i forget)..
[/quote]
hahaha lol....some how i know you will come and get me on this one.







and yes i knew better


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Ok, supers redz aka snakeskin are the same species of pygocentrus Nattereri. Super redz can be wild cought and normal redz can be wild cought too............The only difference is that super redz are cought in Northern Brazil and have a more beautiful red color to it then normal reds....Yes Supers' are more aggresive the normal redz, but keep in mind, ..................it depends on the piranhas' individual personallity.

Remeber.............................Supers or not Normal red that are wild cought......Normal reds can be wild cought too.........It is were they are cought


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

supers more aggro and change to normal red colors in the future


----------



## errik00 (Feb 4, 2006)

We really need a sticky for this


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha dude said:


> Ok, supers redz aka snakeskin are the same species of pygocentrus Nattereri. Super redz can be wild cought and normal redz can be wild cought too............The only difference is that super redz are cought in Northern Brazil and have a more beautiful red color to it then normal reds....Yes Supers' are more aggresive the normal redz, but keep in mind, ..................it depends on the piranhas' individual personallity.
> 
> Remeber.............................Supers or not Normal red that are wild cought......Normal reds can be wild cought too.........It is were they are cought


----------



## bgchrs2001 (May 5, 2006)

ok now ive got a question lol. the only pet store that has Ps around me has "snakeskin Ps". i always thought they were just RBPs that they called "snakeskin" to help them sell better. they look just like an RBP to me.

does this mean that they have super reds or could they just be selling RBPs and calling them "snakeskin"?

this is what im gonna buy when i get my 75g setup. they are $7 each for "dime sized" baby Ps. they want $40 for the 3-4"ers. but they also keep about 5 of em in a 30g tank.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

If they are dime size and 7$ each, I doubt that they are Supers. You gotta be careful with LFS, they mislabel everything. Check out Pedro's site Aquascape.com and you can see for urself.
Check out this link: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=122787


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Super Reds are a wild caught P. nattereri geographical variant from Northern Brazil. They have a reticulated spotting body pattern, more color, and tend to be more elongated when juveniles...







!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Super Reds are a wild caught P. nattereri geographical variant from Northern Brazil. They have a reticulated spotting body pattern, more color, and tend to be more elongated when juveniles...:nod: !


Have anyone heard about Super Reds being bred?

This must be the case and they would still be Supers, if the geographical variant having reticulated spotting pattern from Northern Barzil is considered a Super Red.
Breeding this variant does not change the fact that it still is the same variant.

Also breeding another variant, southern Tern, would not change the fact that they would still be Terns.

Regards,


----------



## bgchrs2001 (May 5, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> If they are dime size and 7$ each, I doubt that they are Supers. You gotta be careful with LFS, they mislabel everything. Check out Pedro's site Aquascape.com and you can see for urself.
> Check out this link: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=122787


well they look like wuts in those pics but i still dont kno if they are really supers. still doesnt change anything about me buying them.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

In my opinion, the biggest differance in aperince is the eye coler. Silver(super) instead of red. If they are more colerfull when young it goes away. I think aggressiveness depends on the fish, not just the breed.


----------

